# Anyone from Jefferson Wi



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Got a call today. Someone has not plowed out a apartment complex in jefferson. They are looking for someone to plow. P.M. me for info. This is to far for me to drive. Hope I put this in the right forum...if not please move.


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it for a one time plow or are they looking for a new contractor? If it's a one time plow and the price is right I'd make the drive.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

It is for the season. I said I would do it this weekend because there is no snow in the forcast. I guess it is really packed down.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I love the Jefferson area. I was up there the last few years doing work during the fair. I purchased my ATV from Rob's great guy. I didn't make it up there this last summer how was the fair. They had a new ride company in there. I wasn't sure if they would need any work done. I didn't want to drive up for nothing.


----------



## rvincent (Jan 14, 2007)

im about 45 minutes away. some days im out that way for work.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

This is the address 1221 sherwood ln. Take a look at it if interested let me know and I will give you the name and number.


----------

